# Disablity



## VIsland_85 (Apr 13, 2003)

Ok. I wanted to apply for college under a disability, but my doctor said I'm not allowed. I also wanted to apply for scholarships for disabled students. I understand that it would a a lot harder for someone in a wheelchair to work, but I do consider what I have a extreme disability. There is another problem though. I have not officially been diagnosed with ibs. That is just what my surgeon and doctor seem to think it is, although my surgeon is now thinking it is Crohn's. I was just wondering if any of you who have ibs or Crohn's have been able to apply for disability benefits or anything else, such as disabled student.Thanks everyone,VIsland


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

I have Ulcerative colitis... if you don't know what that is, it's very similar to Crohn's, in the same family of diseases.I don't know what you mean by applying to college under a disability. Whether you have a disability or not should have no affect on applying to college, you won't be discriminated against or get special treatment.I have made use of some of the disability services here... specifically, I asked to make sure I get into the dorm building where the rooms have private bathrooms (as opposed to one with community bathrooms) which wasn't really a big deal, and I asked that, in the even that I'm in the hospital or very ill, that my professors unerstand my condition and give me a break. I was in the hospital once but it was over Easter break, so I've never needed any special consideration or help with classes... I've only missed 2 days of class, one because of the hospital thing and one for an outpatient surgery.I also asked for a private room, and I was told that there are a limited number of private disability rooms, and they are given to people who really need them (because they are wheelchair accessible, etc) and was told that I can have a private room second semester, but not first semester, because they're full to capacity.No offense, but no one is going to give you a scholarship for IBS. IBS does not count as a disability, except possibly on a case-by-case basis. If you really need to miss alot of class, you might get a break if you have a doctor's note, but I doubt you'll get much more than that. You can talk to your teachers individually about stuff like using the bathroom during a test, etc, and maybe if they don't understand you can bring a doctor's note or possibly go through disability services.If you have Crohn's, it does count as a disability, but you are only allowed services that you can prove you need (via a doctor's note) like you can't just say, "I'm disabled, can I have handicapped parking, unlimited absences, first choice of classes..." etc. Kate


----------



## VIsland_85 (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi Kate. Thanks for replying. Well, in the college I'm applying for, I think they have a certain amount of disabled students they have to let in, and you have to put it on your application form. I know people aren't going to give me scholarships for ibs, but it just seems like I have to work so much harder than other people to go to school. I only make it to half of my classes, but I am still doing better than a lot of people in my classes. I'm sorry, I am just so depressed right now. And I didn't mean that I wanted stuff like handicapped parking, or first choice of anything. I just don't know how I am going to be able to make anything of myself. I want to become a lawyer, but at this point, I can't even go out for two hours before getting sick. I have to wake up 4 hours before I have to be anywhere. When (if) I'm a lawyer, I'll be going to bed at 2 am, and waking up at 3 am, to make it to the office at 7! I just don't know how I'm going to do it.sorry about all the complainingthanks for listeningVIsland


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

VIsland_85 - i know where your comming from. Thats why im using off campus housing. As for classes, im talking to the guidance deparment and requesting all my classes be scelduled after 9 am.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm going into my third year at uni here so I'll put in my two cents worth. I agree w/ everyone else in saying that once you get to university you should take advantages of the services offered to ill students such as specialty housing and class arrangements. I have OCD as well as IBS-D so I can write my exams alone in a special room as well as have a doctor note that allows me to leave any exam w/o stopping to ask or anything. Also if I miss too many classes my professors can re-evaluate my grades...but that's a pretty extreem case. The only thing I've actually used so far is the note as it helps decrease my anxiety and likelyhood of having an attack during an exam. Oh yeah...I'm also allowed to bring my pile of medications (Immodium, gravol, lorazepam etc) to my exams and keep them on my desk during exams as well.BUT! I don't think that you should APPLY as a disabled student. I don't consider myself disabled at all and I suffer from both mental and physical condiditions. Cancer patients, etc are not considered disabled when they apply so I don't think that IBSers should be any different. Leave that consideration for students who are seriously handicapped in their application to university such as those in wheelchairs, blind, deaf etc. Those conditions are totally untreatable and significantly affect studies. An IBS attack is distracting but there are many effective medications available that can control symptoms sufficiently for you to be able to attend school. Sorry if this isn't what you wanted to hear...but I really don't think they consider IBS-D a disability...they are more leaning towards other stuff.Also to get ANY of this stuff you need a positive diagnosis and medical documentation. This should be easy to get tho after you have some more tests.I've been through two years now at university and I can't say that its been easy but it hasn't been totally unmanageable. I've managed to do alright so far. Although I have missed a fair number of classes...I take my texts into the bathroom w/ me =) Might as well make some use of the time I spend in my toilet! =PGood luck!Hugz,Kestrel


----------

